# PC extremely slow and hangs up quite often



## ajayritik (Jun 22, 2011)

Currently my PC has become extremely slow and hangs up quite often. I have a decent Antivirus so not sure whether the problem is with some virus infection. 

Is there something I can do to check if there is some virus, trojan etc. 

*Operating System:* Windows XP SP2
*Antivirus:*Bit Secure
*Firewall:*Comodo

Kindly help!


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 22, 2011)

First post your complete system specs.

With the version of windows installed , i.e. Windows XP Pro SP1, etc.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

Windows get bogged down and slows down after long term use.

Disable all unrequired processes from Task manager.
iTunes, Adobe quick launcher,etc

Do a scan & cleanup using this-

CCleaner - Optimization and Cleaning - Free Download


----------



## sygeek (Jun 22, 2011)

Please do a full scan, and report back.

Also, download HiJackThis and send back the log.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 22, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Disable all unrequired processes from Task manager.
> iTunes, Adobe quick launcher,etc
> 
> Do a scan & cleanup using this-
> ...


Already disabled unwanted processes etc. 
Already have CCleaner and using it often.



SyGeek said:


> Please do a full scan, and report back.
> 
> Also, download HiJackThis and send back the log.


Already done a full scan and found some minor things which I have deleted. These look like some cracks etc which have been detected by antivirus as threat. 
Will surely check Hijack this.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

Please post a image of all process in Task manager. I have a suspicion of virus infection.

Also try a scan with this-
HouseCall - Free Online Virus Scan - Trend Micro USA


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 22, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Already disabled unwanted processes etc.
> Already have CCleaner and using it often.
> 
> 
> ...



You are surely in trouble. You defenitely have dangerous and malicious trojon in your computer.

I will recommend you to take a backup of all important files from your computer and then Re-Install windows XP to get rid of it.

This is the best method, I guess.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2011)

Hmm you could have a real bichin Virus in your system. Or maybe your hardware is malfunctioning I was facing this problem and did all things for nothing only to find that my CPU temp is too high.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 22, 2011)

1. monitor cpu usage , to see if any particular process is responsible.
2. Disable unnecessary startup apps.
3. try changing the antivirus(security essentials). Sometimes a bad antivirus is responsible for slowing things down .


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 23, 2011)

Ur best bet is to backup(On a External or Spare HDD) and perform a clean reinstall of OS & before installing any software or drivers install the Antivirus first update it then perform all the other tasks

BTW Microsoft Security Essentials is a good one but u have to use a genuine copy of windows to install it.


----------



## TheMost (Jun 23, 2011)

BitSecure ??

That Doesn't sound Good ///

Try a boot time scan with avast free ..


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 23, 2011)

@OP, do you shut down your PC properly everytime or just press the UPS switch? 

also download & install Emsisoft Antimalware & do a full PC scan.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 23, 2011)

Sam said:


> @OP, do you shut down your PC properly everytime or just press the UPS switch?
> 
> also download & install Emsisoft Antimalware & do a full PC scan.


I shut down the PC everytime the conventional way. Would there be some folks who would turn off the UPS Swith instead? Sure?


TheMost said:


> BitSecure ??
> 
> That Doesn't sound Good ///
> 
> Try a boot time scan with avast free ..


Will surely try bro!


mithun_mrg said:


> Ur best bet is to backup(On a External or Spare HDD) and perform a clean reinstall of OS & before installing any software or drivers install the Antivirus first update it then perform all the other tasks
> 
> BTW Microsoft Security Essentials is a good one but u have to use a genuine copy of windows to install it.


The problem is I don't have a spare HDD atleast not which can hold the data I have currently on my HDD. 


cute.bandar said:


> 1. monitor cpu usage , to see if any particular process is responsible.
> 2. Disable unnecessary startup apps.
> 3. try changing the antivirus(security essentials). Sometimes a bad antivirus is responsible for slowing things down .


Not sure how to identify which process running in task manager maybe a little fishy.
I have already disabled the unnecessary start up items.
Have been using the antvirus for almost 5 months now. Not sure if it's the antivirus which is slowing down the PC


gameranand said:


> Hmm you could have a real bichin Virus in your system. Or maybe your hardware is malfunctioning I was facing this problem and did all things for nothing only to find that my CPU temp is too high.


Any way to check what is the ideal temp for my CPU and also measure the temperature?


Tech&ME said:


> You are surely in trouble. You defenitely have dangerous and malicious trojon in your computer.
> 
> I will recommend you to take a backup of all important files from your computer and then Re-Install windows XP to get rid of it.
> 
> This is the best method, I guess.


Looks best method but maybe time consuming. Will give it a try as last resort.


Thanks all for your suggestions. Will try to incorporate the suggestions.


----------



## rawgeek (Jun 23, 2011)

Please run following commands and paste  the o/p here:
1. fltmc
2. tasklist /svc

Keep the system with only microsoft services running.Go to run->msconfig->services tab->Hide all microsoft services->disable the rest....also go to Startup tab and disable all startup items.

Also can u run process explorer at the time of the issue....take a screen shot and post it here: Process Explorer

Anti-Virus could be a cause of the problem for slowing down the system.We may have to set up your system for a manual Kernal Dump at the time of the hang to get to the cause of the problem.....but.....for now kindly follow the plan above


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 24, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Also, download HiJackThis and send back the log.


Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 10:54:37 PM, on 6/24/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdagent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Blue Coat K9 Web Protection\k9filter.exe
C:\Program Files\BitSecure Antivirus System\BitSecureAPSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\BitSecure Antivirus System\BitSecureScanSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cfp.exe
C:\Program Files\BitSecure Antivirus System\BsGui.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\CCleaner\CCleaner.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] sttray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [COMODO Internet Security] "C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cfp.exe" -h
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BsGui] "C:\Program Files\BitSecure Antivirus System\BsGui.exe" 0
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LanguageShortcut] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BitTorrent] "C:\Program Files\BitTorrent\bittorrent.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [uTorrent] "C:\Documents and Settings\Andrew\Desktop\utorrent.exe"
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{24AE4741-2A66-4BF3-A641-236E67D43527}: NameServer = 218.248.255.147 218.248.255.146
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{24AE4741-2A66-4BF3-A641-236E67D43527}: NameServer = 218.248.255.147 218.248.255.146
O20 - AppInit_DLLs:   C:\WINDOWS\system32\guard32.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Blue Coat K9 Web Protection (bckwfs) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Blue Coat K9 Web Protection\k9filter.exe
O23 - Service: BitSecureAPSvc - BitSecure Labs - C:\Program Files\BitSecure Antivirus System\BitSecureAPSvc.exe
O23 - Service: BitSecureScanSvc - BitSecure Labs - C:\Program Files\BitSecure Antivirus System\BitSecureScanSvc.exe
O23 - Service: COMODO Internet Security Helper Service (cmdAgent) - COMODO - C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdagent.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: OracleOraHome92TNSListener - Unknown owner - D:\oracle\ora92\BIN\TNSLSNR.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: OracleServiceCHARLES - Unknown owner - d:\oracle\ora92\bin\ORACLE.EXE (file missing)
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe

--
End of file - 5493 bytes



thetechfreak said:


> Please post a image of all process in Task manager.



*i52.tinypic.com/nq4h1s.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Jun 24, 2011)

haha!! 
Reason of slowness found! 
Virus or not, but that SQL server background service must be taking a hell lot of Memory and CPU!!!!
If you don't use SQL server, disable the service. If you do use it, increase the RAM. ( I am not sure about RAM, since you have not mentioned, how much RAM you have already).

Edit: 42 processes are high. You should use CCleaner/TuneUp utilities/MSconfig, to disable the unnecessary services.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 24, 2011)

rawgeek said:


> Also can u run process explorer at the time of the issue....take a screen shot and post it here: Process Explorer



*i52.tinypic.com/j99av7.jpg


----------



## sygeek (Jun 25, 2011)

Run in safe mode and see if the problem persists.


----------



## Skud (Jun 25, 2011)

Disable all Ahead Nero services from startup. And k9 web protection you are using separately? And why the msiexec.exe running, was you installing something?

And last but not the least, Firefox may also be the culprit.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 25, 2011)

ajayritik said:
			
		

> Any way to check what is the ideal temp for my CPU and also measure the temperature?


Use Core Temp for that. Anything lower than 70 under load is good enough.


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2011)

^^ for intel CPU real temp should be used and for AMD cpu you can use core temp but best temp monitoring apps are HWmonitor and HWinfo32.

BTW, I would suggest OP to upgrade to XP Sp3 first and then to IE8 ( optional ) - they can fix many issues


----------



## Asish Jana (Jun 25, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Currently my PC has become extremely slow and hangs up quite often. I have a decent Antivirus so not sure whether the problem is with some virus infection.
> 
> Is there something I can do to check if there is some virus, trojan etc.
> 
> ...


ajayritik

I am a new to this forum. Please install Glary Utilities from June,11 DVD and also read about Glary utilities in Tips Tricks in this issue. I have done it and achieved good result. Install ESCAN AV if possible.


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jun 25, 2011)

If you use internet very frequently for downloading many things  then do one thing that where ever you save a those files scan that whole thing with a registered antivirus !


----------



## Asish Jana (Jun 25, 2011)

Corrigendum to my previous reply
Please read Tips & Tricks at Page No.51 of June,11 issue.
Please try ESET smart security instead of ESCAN.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 25, 2011)

I think the culprit would have been one of the pen drives which I had connected to copy some stuff. I find after this instance I started getting this problem.
Maybe the antivirus is also not strong enough.



thetechfreak said:


> Also try a scan with this-
> HouseCall - Free Online Virus Scan - Trend Micro USA


Earlier House call used to be an online virus scan right? Now when I checked the link it gives me an option to download it? Do I download this, install and run the scan? I would prefer an online scan without installing it though.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 25, 2011)

Its the same. Dont worry. Download and run installer from link I gave. Do complete scan.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 25, 2011)

When I downloaded and ran the scan the PC restarted all of sudden. Does this indicate some infection?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 25, 2011)

Antivirus may have restarted to remove the files infected with Virus during boot time. So this could indicate an infection.
On the other hand, it does give you a proper message, like "PC is being restarted to remove the infected files". So if it was all of a sudden, it could also be some h/w problem!


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 25, 2011)

I have rerun the scan its going on for the past 2hrs 13 mins without any Threats Found.
I'm surprised.

Should I uninstall the current Antivirus and may be download some other AV like Avira or Avast? Pleas suggest!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 25, 2011)

Can't tell, let the virus scan complete.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 26, 2011)

Virus Scan completed. No threats found. This is using House Call.

*Found the following threat from my Antivirus*

Name:          Trojan.Win32.Generic!BT
Level:           High
Category:      Trojan

Description:  Trojan is a general term for malicious software that is installed under false or deceptive pretenses or is installed without the user's full knowledge and consent. Most Trojans exhibit some form of malicious, hostile, or harmful functionality or behavior.

Adivce:        This is a high risk and should be removed immediately as it may compromise your privacy and security, make dangerous changes to your computer's settings without your knowledge and consent, or severely degrade your computer's performance and stability.
*
Location of the threat is surprisingly*

C:\Documents and Settings\Andy\Local Settings\Temp\HouseCall


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2011)

maybe housecall scanned & failed to detect the malware. so it resided at housecall's temp files.

scan using updated Emsisoft antimalware if you haven't done it before.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 26, 2011)

Did the Hijack this logs indicate anything?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 26, 2011)

a great Anti malware software.
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Downloads

Have you tried system restore as of now?


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 26, 2011)

No I have not tried system restore yet,



thetechfreak said:


> a great Anti malware software.
> Malwarebytes Anti-Malware - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Downloads



I have already run a scan with Emsisoft Anti malware. These found some threats but these were the regular keygens which I have been having for quite sometime now.
Should I download and install Malwarebytes as well?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 26, 2011)

Your pc is way too infected for recovery by AV's. When was last time you formated it? Try Malwarebytes it will detect.
Install it in safe mode then try scanning.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 26, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Your pc is way too infected for recovery by AV's. When was last time you formated it? Try Malwarebytes it will detect.
> Install it in safe mode then try scanning.



These are the results from the scan done by Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.51.0.1200
Malwarebytes : Free anti-malware, anti-virus and spyware removal download



Registry Data Items Infected:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\AntiVirusDisableNotify (PUM.Disabled.SecurityCenter) -> Bad: (1) Good: (0) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\UpdatesDisableNotify (PUM.Disabled.SecurityCenter) -> Bad: (1) Good: (0) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


Not sure why these scans are pointing at some antivirus updates as threats!

What about the safe mode thing? will that help? Also I think it may have been couple of years since I formatted the HDD.

Since I don't have any external HDD etc to take backup of existing data I avoid formatting the HDD.

Now I have a new pen drive which I want to use and also some blank DVD's to take backup of data but getting worried of the infection to do it.

06/07/09 when OS was last installed on my PC


----------



## sygeek (Jun 26, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Your pc is way too infected for recovery by AV's.
> Install it in safe mode then try scanning.


lol man


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 27, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Registry Data Items Infected:
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\AntiVirusDisableNotify (PUM.Disabled.SecurityCenter) -> Bad: (1) Good: (0) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\UpdatesDisableNotify (PUM.Disabled.SecurityCenter) -> Bad: (1) Good: (0) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.



this means either A/V is turned off, firewall is turned off, Windows Update is turned off or all above.



ajayritik said:


> What about the safe mode thing? will that help? Also I think it may have been couple of years since I formatted the HDD.



don't think so. even if there isn't any virus, they have already done their work. so do your & reinstall Windows.



ajayritik said:


> Since I don't have any external HDD etc to take backup of existing data I avoid formatting the HDD.



take a clean pendrive & copy the latest release of Avast/Avira (friend or from your own PC). now format the C drive. install OS & install antivirus from pendrive. scan the remaining drive for viruses. when everything is clear, go & install the rest of the software.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 27, 2011)

Now I'm getting an alert from Windows telling there is more than one antivirus installed on my PC.



Sam said:


> take a clean pendrive & copy the latest release of Avast/Avira (friend or from your own PC). now format the C drive. install OS & install antivirus from pendrive. scan the remaining drive for viruses. when everything is clear, go & install the rest of the software.



I have a new pen drive which is still not opened from the packet. Getting worried that it will get infected as well. 

I think I may have to download the antivirus on my machine can't trust other folks PC if its safe to get it from their place. 

You are sure if I format C: and reinstall the OS and if there is virus still on other drives then my problem may continue even after reinstalling.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 27, 2011)

Just follow the SAM instructions everything will be ok just remember install the os directly install the AV if possible update & scan
Also u can use the new Pen drive to download the AV from net in a cybercafe or any other non infected PC

Use this

*www.microsoft.com/en-in/security_essentials/default.aspx

update

*www.microsoft.com/security/portal/Definitions/ADL.aspx


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 27, 2011)

I can use Microsoft Essentials only if I have genuine install of Windows OS right?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 27, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I can use Microsoft Essentials only if I have genuine install of Windows OS right?



Absolutely


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 27, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Now I'm getting an alert from Windows telling there is more than one antivirus installed on my PC.



OK, problem looks more serious. your PC is a total mess.



ajayritik said:


> I have a new pen drive which is still not opened from the packet. Getting worried that it will get infected as well.
> 
> I think I may have to download the antivirus on my machine can't trust other folks PC if its safe to get it from their place.



Alternate Method: do you buy Digit/Chip or any such PC mag or your friend does? if yes, install any good A/V provided there, even if it is trial. 



ajayritik said:


> You are sure if I format C: and reinstall the OS and if there is virus still on other drives then my problem may continue even after reinstalling.



virus will only spread from other drive if you open them. so don't touch them for now. or you copy the A/V using safe mode. this should stop the virus from infecting your pendrive.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 27, 2011)

Can't you simply reinstall your OS??? You know because its the best solution for you at this stage.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm asking this for the third time, reboot your computer in safe mode and see if the problem prevails. I guess you're just using some crappy programs that are slowing you down.

If it doesn't, reinstall Windows.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 27, 2011)

He is just wasting his time and forum members time as well.

1. He is using some crapy softwares.

2. He is using KEYGENS (ha! that was not supposed to be discused in this forum!)

3. He is using NON GENUINE Windows OS! 

Solutions:

1. First use GENUINE windows.

2. Format and install GENUINE windows.

3. Install MSEessentials.

4. Delete those KEYGENS (no use of keeping virus!)


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 28, 2011)

Guys I appreciate all of your suggestions given here.

I just have one more small problem. I have lost my motherboard drivers CD however I have the drivers available in one of the drives. Do you think its safe for me to burn this on a cd now?



gameranand said:


> Can't you simply reinstall your OS??? You know because its the best solution for you at this stage.



As mentioned above don't have drivers cd available hence keeping this as last option.


sygeek said:


> I guess you're just using some crappy programs that are slowing you down.


I'm not sure which softwares I have could be crappy. I have them installed for years without issues. 

It's only when I connected a pen drive a week ago have I been facing this issue.


Tech&ME said:


> 1. He is using some crapy softwares.
> 
> 2. He is using KEYGENS (ha! that was not supposed to be discused in this forum!)



Bro not sure which softwares look crappy to you.

One of my friend gave me some softwares which I didn't check if there are any keygens in it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 28, 2011)

ajayritik said:
			
		

> One of my friend gave me some softwares which I didn't check if there are any keygens in it.


 We might have find the culprit 

You have 2 options now-
1) System Restore to a very very very very very very old date. Back up everything though. It might delete any .exe installed after that
2) This is what I reccomend- A *clean Windows format*


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 29, 2011)

Guys, I'm sorry for dragging this for a long time. Actually since I was busy at work I had very little time to go around and get the OS and other software CD's. Since I have moved recently I seemed to have missed my Motherboard Drivers CD. 

Kindly help me with just one suggestion. I have my motherboard drivers on one of my drives. Do you think its safe to burn this on a blank cd and use it during the OS installation or better to download the drivers fresh from friend or any other PC. 

Thanks once again for all of your suggestions.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 29, 2011)

Drivers on the CD, has a high probability of infection, so couldn't recommend to use that.
Here's what you can do though:

Save the (possibly corrupt) driver on to the CD.
Re-install the OS.
Try to download the drivers from sites such as, driverguide.com
If drivers couldn't be found, then install an antivirus with latest definitions and scan that driver CD.
If scan shows, no infection, then install them.

All the best.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 29, 2011)

Ideally it would be best to download the drivers form their respective manufacturer's website. Burn it to a CD/DVD.
Install the OS. Install the security softwares.
Now install the drivers using the above mentioned CD.
Update your system using Windows Update. It will also provide you with the latest(usually) driver version for the graphic card, network card.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 29, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Save the (possibly corrupt) driver on to the CD.



Sorry if I sound a noob but can you let me know how I can save the most probably corrupt drivers on the CD. Are you referring to already installed one?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 29, 2011)

once the PC is clean, install the drivers from the drive. simple.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 29, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Sorry if I sound a noob but can you let me know how I can save the most probably corrupt drivers on the CD. Are you referring to already installed one?



Oops.. I meant, possibly "infected by Virus" drivers.  And no you just can't save the drivers which are "installed"!

And what Sam have stated above, sounds good too. If the drivers are on another drive, then you dont need to burn those on CD. So the steps given by me after rectification would be:


Re-install the OS (without affecting other partitions which have drivers). 
Install an Antivirus with latest definitions. 
Thorough Scan all the drives with the Antivirus.
Try to download the drivers from sites such as, driverguide.com
If drivers couldn't be found, ONLY THEN try to install from the drivers which were on other drives, and if they didn't contained any virus.

Again, all the best.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 29, 2011)

I have an 80 GB HDD. Currently the primary partition is 8 GB. How much should I have the size for the primary partition?
My friend was telling I need to have the primary partition greater than the current one. Kindly suggest how much should I keep the partition to.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 29, 2011)

I keep my primary partition as 20GB on my 80GB HDD.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 30, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I have an 80 GB HDD. Currently the primary partition is 8 GB. How much should I have the size for the primary partition?
> My friend was telling I need to have the primary partition greater than the current one. Kindly suggest how much should I keep the partition to.



For XP, even 15GB would be enough, unless you tend to install a lot of stuff and softwares. Safe side would be 20GB.

But, for Windows 7, even 25 GB seems less. Since, up to 10 GB's are occupied by OS itself.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 30, 2011)

> My friend was telling I need to have the primary partition greater than the current one.


I have run xp on 4-5 GB partition for years! The trick is to move stuff like 'my documents' ,pagefile to another partition.
For your case 8gb is sufficient, *if* there is enough free space 1-2gb . Just move my documents to some other drive.


----------



## topgear (Jun 30, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Oops.. I meant, possibly "infected by Virus" drivers.  And *no you just can't save the drivers which are "installed"!*
> 
> And what Sam have stated above, sounds good too. If the drivers are on another drive, then you dont need to burn those on CD. So the steps given by me after rectification would be:
> 
> ...



you can backup your currently installed drivers and use them later though it can be done only by some 3rd party apps anyway 

So My suggestions are :

Download this app from here DriverMax - free driver updates
Install the app
Backup Your currently installed drivers using this
Install the OS
Install an AV
Scan the backup folder/compressed file created by Drivermax
If no infection is found ( Install Drivermax if necessary ) install/restore those backed up drivers
Find the latest driver update using Drivermax -- simple


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 1, 2011)

One more query. I currently have some data in one of the drives which I'm not able to take backup. Is it possible for me to partition my HDD in such a way that it doesn't delete the data from the drive. i.e. if I plan to increase my Primary Partition from 8 GB to say 20 GB wouldn't it lead to me having to delete the existing partitions or drives which may result in loss of data from the existing drives.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 2, 2011)

Resizing partitions doesn't delete any data.


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> One more query. I currently have some data in one of the drives which I'm not able to take backup. Is it possible for me to partition my HDD in such a way that it doesn't delete the data from the drive. i.e. if I plan to increase my Primary Partition from 8 GB to say 20 GB wouldn't it lead to me having to delete the existing partitions or drives which may result in loss of data from the existing drives.



if you are using xp then you'll have to use some 3rd party HDD portioning tool to do that


----------



## sygeek (Jul 2, 2011)

topgear said:


> if you are using xp then you'll have to use some 3rd party HDD portioning tool to do that


diskmgmt.msc should do.


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2011)

^^ are you sure we can resize partition by using xp's Disk Management without deleting a partition - it's not possible AFAIK.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 2, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ are you sure we can resize partition by using xp's Disk Management without deleting a partition - it's not possible AFAIK.


Not sure man, but I should have mentioned that I don't even recommend it. Once I tried to delete a partition and it deleted rest of the three partitions along with it, I was lucky that I had a backup.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok Guys. Thanks to all of your suggestions. I'm all set with respect to OS installation, drivers etc. Due to frequent power cuts unable to finish the complete PC scan using *Avast.*
Will keep you posted in case I find any issues. PC looks much faster now.

Special thanks to sygeek,topgear,vineet and Sam


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 4, 2011)

Remember the more the Pc is shutdown inappropriately, the more error and slow Windows Xp. So my last reccomendation is to create a system restore point every time you turn on your pc so you can later restore it so that you dont feel after affect of inappropriate shut down.
Delete those points from time to time using Tune Up utilities


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 4, 2011)

^^ Thanks for your suggestion!

 Inappropriate shutdowns mostly happen when I leave the PC for downloads and go out and if there is a long power cut.


----------

